# SV eyes coming soon!



## sandyut (Mar 20, 2020)

I have two eye of the rounds im gonna 24 SV this weekend!  I think I will use different rubs and 131 for the entire cook, then cool and smoke to 130.  if the weather turns to s**t ill sear.  stay tuned.  Saw a few of these from he crew and looked KILLER.  and low fat which is a new life retirement - most of the time ;)


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 20, 2020)

I just did one 2 nights ago . I like it with mashed taters and gravy . So good . I don't even sear it anymore . 
Good luck with yours . Be watching .


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 20, 2020)

I'll be waiting. Thats gonna be some good eats!


----------



## zwiller (Mar 20, 2020)

I have an eye on deck also.  Running mine 48hrs for giggles.  Injected with 10% french onion soup.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 21, 2020)

Got things rolling last night but ran out of gas to post progress...worked 14 days in a row with no end in sight...its full crisis management at work.  not supposed to talk about it much but i work in a medical lab.  we test for viruses ;)  

these were 5Lb in total.  Got these are Costco for about $18, nice small fat caps removed, rubbed one in Lanes Signature and the other in a modified Jeff's TX (extra chili powder and extra Cheyenne).   got them bagged and in the pool before 5.  the rig is pretty tight and i haven't needed to add water yet.   Gonna shoot for a the chill and smoke plan.  forecast is ok so far.   Here are the pics so far;


----------



## zwiller (Mar 21, 2020)

I really like your setup.  SV has evolved a lot.  Mind if I ask how much all that was?  I went the water oven route and I like it but it is a tight fit.  No way I could fit the whole eye in mine.  Mine went in yesterday and has around 30hrs left.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 21, 2020)

the bucket and cover $32, rack $22, SV was a gift but its $80 right now. all on amazon.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 22, 2020)

We were blown away by how tender and delicious these turned out!  Juicy and fork tender!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice meal . Yup , they come out great .


----------



## 39Buick (Mar 22, 2020)

Very Nice job! 
If any one wants to gift me a setup like that just PM me and I will reply with address!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 22, 2020)

yup. making these alot more!  so tender, tasty, cheap and LEAN.  hits all the buttons!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2020)

Sandy , I bought 2 whole eyes before all this crap hit us . Glad I did . 
Anyway I section them in 3's season with Canadian steak seasoning and vac seal . Then into the freezer . Pull one out and into the SV when I'm ready . No need to thaw .


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 22, 2020)

That looks perfect, nice SV cook!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 22, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Sandy , I bought 2 whole eyes before all this crap hit us . Glad I did .
> Anyway I section them in 3's season with Canadian steak seasoning and vac seal . Then into the freezer . Pull one out and into the SV when I'm ready . No need to thaw .


I need to start doing this.  I have been in the habit of cooking everything at once...  thanks for the tip!


----------



## 39Buick (Mar 22, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> No need to thaw


How does that affect overall SV cook time? 
Edit: I googled it, never mind!!


----------



## zwiller (Mar 24, 2020)

Sorry no pics but my 48hr eye turned out well but was disappointed how much moisture was lost.  My fault: no STPP.  Flavor was OK but lacking in salt.  Kinda funny as I was worried it would be over salty as I used the soup straight up and no water.  Gonna measure and test temps as no pink at all for 130F.  I predict it's off.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 24, 2020)

Bummer, sorry to hear.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice job Sandy, looks fantastic.

I really want a setup but am getting push back from the boss.   

Like!

John


----------



## sandyut (Mar 25, 2020)

if it helps, my wife loved the SV eyes medium rare and she is normally a hardcore med well gal...if had known before we married...bahahah.  its always a thing.  I get twitchy making steaks and they even approach 125 and end up throwing hers back on...  

But these she loves - raved about - which is not super common for her and beef that is not brisket.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 25, 2020)

Yea my wife likes it very well done, so I always start hers before mine and sometimes still do not get it done enough for her after 19 years of trying....even with a thermometer.   

John


----------



## zwiller (Mar 25, 2020)

sandyut said:


> if it helps, my wife loved the SV eyes medium rare and she is normally a hardcore med well gal...if had known before we married...bahahah.  its always a thing.  I get twitchy making steaks and they even approach 125 and end up throwing hers back on...


Same here, SV is changing things.  The fact that I get away with running SV for 2 days on the counter speaks volumes...   

My run was not a fail but was not "the one".  Learning with each run but pretty sure eyes are gonna be a standard for us.


----------

